# ***OFFICIAL*** Frank Mir vs Mirko Cro Cop Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Date: Sep 25, 2010
Location: Indianapolis, Ind.
Venue: Conseco Fieldhouse
Broadcast: Pay-per-view and Spike TV










*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Frank Mir fighting Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic at UFC 119 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

I picked Mir because even though I think this is as good a matchup for Mirko as he'll find in the top 10 he hasn't looked like a top contender in a while (he hasn't even looked great in his wins). 

Mir by sub. Should be good though.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope Crocop knocks his head off!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mirko by way of being the far superior striker!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

that frank mir mad face. i expect frank to have figured out he can overpower mirko weighing 270+. Dont see cro cop winning this even with the advantage of coming in with his usual plan, and frank having planned to fight big nog for ever weeks.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

picked mir but i hope im wrong

idk i feel like cro cop still has the talent in him to be a top level striker but just not the mindset, every time he fights it seems like he could be doing so much more. let those legs fly mirko


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> picked mir but i hope im wrong
> 
> idk i feel like cro cop still has the talent in him to be a top level striker but just not the mindset, every time he fights it seems like he could be doing so much more. let those legs fly mirko


Mir is going to use his size advantage to push CroCop to the cage, take him down and win from the ground - possibly GNP but more likely sub.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> Mir is going to use his size advantage to push CroCop to the cage, take him down and win from the ground - possibly GNP but more likely sub.


oh i agree completely, just tryin to picture the fight as i would like to see it though lol


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm afraid about this match-up . Cro cop got great TDD and his Submission defense is top notch . i actually think mir can catch him on the feet though .


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

Guymay said:


> I'm afraid about this match-up . Cro cop got great TDD and his Submission defense is top notch . i actually think mir can catch him on the feet though .


It's like Mir said, he has more ways to win this fight than CC does.

Mir can mix up his boxing (and kicks) with TDs and clinches. 
The threat of the ground game should keep Mirko from moving forward and stalking Mir, and CC doesn't look like the same fighter when he is backing up and letting his opponent get off first.

Mir is bigger, faster, younger and has more tools than CC and I'm expecting him to show it. But I wouldn't be shocked to see him do something stupid like circling right into a big left hand or LHK. I really never know with Mir.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Hope Crocop knocks his head off!


:thumbsup:

Even if it means I never get a result to go my way again, please God, let Mirko destroy Frank Mir.
He's a very good fighter, but has to be one of the most arrogant assholes on earth.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Slow Cop really isn't even in the same class as Mir at this point.

Mir by TKO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Slow Cop really isn't even in the same class as Mir at this point.
> 
> Mir by TKO.


CroCop might have slowed down a lot since his PRIDE days.. but he is still quicker then Frank Mir.

have you ever seen Frank Mir move?? At 230-40 he was slow, but now he can't even walk anymore.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of either fighter so I'll be able to enjoy this fight without worrying about who walks away the winner. I'm thinking either Cro Cop by knock out or Mir by submission.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i want CC to win but i think Mir can prob get him down and sub him.

hopefully Frank thinks he can stand for prolonged periods and let CC get his range and get comfortable. Frank could pay the price.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank will outstrike Slow Cop if he chooses to strike...



BobbyCooper said:


> CroCop might have slowed down a lot since his PRIDE days.. but he is still quicker then Frank Mir.
> 
> have you ever seen Frank Mir move?? At 230-40 he was slow, but now he can't even walk anymore.



Tell that to Cheick Kongo


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Mir is not a good striker. One punch didnt change that.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

i voted for CC althought i think that mir has better chances, but CC can maybe catch him ans somehow pull out a victory!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Frank will outstrike Slow Cop if he chooses to strike...
> 
> Tell that to Cheick Kongo


It's just a little strange for me when you call Mirko "Slow Cop" when he is fighting Frank Mir next ;D ^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait for it. I hope Mirko wins.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Can't wait for it. I hope Mirko wins.


QFT. I'm a big cro cop fan, but judging by both fighters last couple fights, I don't see him winning this one. My money is on Mir, and I've extremely confident in that.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Mirs last couple fights consist of him being beaten almost to death 2x and landing one punch and a sub.

his biggest win coming from a guy who has never made an excuse over his long, illustrious career, yet choose that night to say he was very sick and hospitalized the week prior??

the guy that is 5-4 in his last 9 fights.

based on that, your extremely confident??


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Easy....MIR!!!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Mir is not a good striker. One punch didnt change that.


you say one punch dosent change your striking level. this is hilarious because its the opposite of true, one punching people makes you a much better striker


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

punchbag said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Even if it means I never get a result to go my way again, please God, let Mirko destroy Frank Mir.
> He's a very good fighter, but has to be one of the most arrogant assholes on earth.


Quoted for TROOF!

I think Mir is kinda like BJ... he's been given a lot of intelligence and natural skills... but he thinks he's the best ever in the history of the world at anything ever in history and he's the best evAR!!
Mir should take this one easily.... but WAR CRO COP!!!!!


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> CroCop might have slowed down a lot since his PRIDE days.. but he is still quicker then Frank Mir.
> 
> have you ever seen Frank Mir move?? At 230-40 he was slow, but now he can't even walk anymore.


I can't stand Frank Mir... but he's not Tim Sylvia-slow. Mir should take this fight with relative ease.

But WAR CRO-COP!!!!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BadTrip said:


> I can't stand Frank Mir... but he's not Tim Sylvia-slow. Mir should take this fight with relative ease.
> 
> But WAR CRO-COP!!!!!!


I didn't say that! But he is definitely not quicker then CroCop. Infact I think CroCop has the speed advantage not to speak of his striking advantage.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

BadTrip said:


> I can't stand Frank Mir... but he's not Tim Sylvia-slow. Mir should take this fight with relative ease.
> 
> But WAR CRO-COP!!!!!!


 Mir was getting outstruck and out speed by Timmy until the armbreak.

Timmy was landing MT clinch knees and out speeding him with his hands and got a TD.

Now that i know CC is busted up coming in, changes alot. Mir should take it pretty easy and ppl will say "Mir is back" etc etc til he gets crushed by JDS, Cain or Brock again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I didn't say that! But he is definitely not quicker then CroCop. Infact I think CroCop has the speed advantage not to speak of his striking advantage.


I dont think you are giving Mir enough credit....no one seems to after losing to the two best HW's arguably in the UFC...he will win this fight and he will make Cro Cop look bad in the process...:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think you are giving Mir enough credit....no one seems to after losing to the two best HW's arguably in the UFC...he will win this fight and he will make Cro Cop look bad in the process...:thumbsup:


We will see my friend, we will see 

BTW, where did your credits go CC?? I wanted to challenge you for a little bet with this fight for a long time now.. I hope you still have 100k to pay your debts after the Diaz and Cain fights :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> We will see my friend, we will see
> 
> BTW, where did your credits go CC?? I wanted to challenge you for a little bet with this fight for a long time now.. I hope you still have 100k to pay your debts after the Diaz and Cain fights :thumb02:


 
I got the credit..I gave all my credits to someone who is more active on the boards than me....:thumbsup: Besides...im going to win those bets


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I got the credit..I gave all my credits to someone who is more active on the boards than me....:thumbsup: Besides...im going to win those bets


Haha^^ you wish  

So do we have 3 bets now??^^


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is such an interesting replacement. One of the few where it actually is more exciting than the original match up. 

Been waiting for a VERY long time to see Crocop make a solid run as everybody else. This is without a doubt his only chance. I get a sense Mir is overconfident here. 

I believe it will be a TKO by the end of the 1st or 2nd by Crocop.


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

This for me personally is the best match up in a long time. Their styles are completely offset, and i'm gonna go with CC on this one.

His striking will give Frank fits, and Frank has no TD's and even if he learns any he won't overcome CC's TDD. 

After looking at Frank's fights and many other old UFC and Pride fights over the last months; I also think BJJ alo0ne is not enough and the days of flopping on your back or pulling guard for a submission are over. Submissions form the top are much more likely than form the bottom, everyone defends against that now since the sport has evolved. And the flop and go for a leg was Frank's bread and butte- but those days are over.

The only thing CC needs to do is push the pace, press the action, and drive forward.

Frank has received some serious face-rearangements recently, and I think he will be a little gun shy at first.


Hoepfully CC picks up the win and retires afterwards to go out on a good note, since Frank is still a name.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is Frank's fight to lose. 

Cro Cop has looked really below par lately, even in his two recent wins I wasn't impressed by what I saw. He took far longer to take out Anthony Perosh than he should have, a guy who really doesn't belong in a promotion like the UFC. Then against Pat Barry he was losing the striking battle and if Barry was a bit more bloodthirsty and didn't respect Cro Cop as much he probably could have won the fight. Instead he let Cro Cop off when he had him hurt and then broke a hand or whatever and got choked out. 

So I don't think Cro Cop is coming back to his best, by any stretch of the imagination. Add to that he has had a limited time to train for this fight and well, Frank should be taking this one, no excuses.


----------



## Kojiro (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't think CC will beat Mir, but God knows how i want to see a high left kick KO.



Gonna scream my lungs out if that happens.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ you wish
> 
> So do we have 3 bets now??^^


Hey, wanna do the Mir bet with me too? :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> Hey, wanna do the Mir bet with me too? :thumb02:


Haha^^ guess you don't really know me yet, do you? 

Let's do it bud! 50k straight up :thumbsup:

Good Luck Sir you will need it^^


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think you are giving Mir enough credit....no one seems to after losing to the two best HW's arguably in the UFC...he will win this fight and he will make Cro Cop look bad in the process...:thumbsup:


Please tell me how he is going to beat CroCop. 

Will he outstrike him and KO him? Mir is not a kickboxer. JDS couldn't even KO Mirko and Mirko was landing plenty of counter shots. Mirko lost the first round against a very fast and technical striker in Pat Berry. Mir is neither of those. Mir has only shown basic boxing combinations on a slow Nog that stood directly infront of him. He showed a good counter punch on Kongo. Mirko has made a career of destroying people standing up. On paper, Mirko has the complete striking advantage.

Is Mir going take him down? Mir has never show really powerful takedowns. Mirko has shown plenty of great TDD. I don't really see Mir being able to get him down easily.

Submit him? This is his only option. To catch him Nog style after being rocked and pounded on. But Mirko has definitely improved his ground game since his first (and only?) submission loss. If CC is smart he will try to KO him standing instead of following him to the ground after hurting him. I have a feeling Mir would try to play possum, which would be incredibly smart on his part. 

On paper Mir doesn't really have much to win this fight. I'm actually a big Mir fan and hated to see him go out the way he did against Carwin. But Mir's slow movement and weak takedown abilities are going to cripple him in this fight. Now obviously this is speaking based on precedent and theres always the chance that Mir really worked his ass off and now has some good TDDs, but that is usually unlikely. The same statement could be said for Mirko in having his old murdering flame back and having really tightened up his striking. Who knows, but on paper and based on precedent, Mirko has all the advantage going in. 

Minus one. 

This eye shenanigans worries me. He may be cleared but that doesn't mean that a good punch won't completely dick up his eye and change the fight. Thats the risk he takes but I'd hate to see this fight get stopped early because of that or have a dominant performance ended due to that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ guess you don't really know me yet, do you?
> 
> Let's do it bud! 50k straight up :thumbsup:
> 
> Good Luck Sir you will need it^^


Almost forgot about the bet I made.. :laugh:
Let's do it, if Mir wins, 50k to me, if Cro Cop wins, 50k to you, right?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> Almost forgot about the bet I made.. :laugh:
> Let's do it, if Mir wins, 50k to me, if Cro Cop wins, 50k to you, right?


50k thats right  Thanks in advance bud^^



Terror Kovenant said:


> Please tell me how he is going to beat CroCop.
> 
> Will he outstrike him and KO him? Mir is not a kickboxer. JDS couldn't even KO Mirko and Mirko was landing plenty of counter shots. Mirko lost the first round against a very fast and technical striker in Pat Berry. Mir is neither of those. Mir has only shown basic boxing combinations on a slow Nog that stood directly infront of him. He showed a good counter punch on Kongo. Mirko has made a career of destroying people standing up. On paper, Mirko has the complete striking advantage.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts :thumbsup:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm torn in this fight. The reasonable, logical person in me says that Mirko's getting old, and he's not what he used to be and will be slightly outclassed by Frank Mir for a decision or submission victory. 

But deep in my heart, I really believe that Cro Cop will dominate and end the fight with a beautiful head kick KO. I would probably freak out right in the middle of Applebee's if that happened. I can dare to dream, can't I?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ you wish
> 
> So do we have 3 bets now??^^


Yes sir!!!:thumb02:



Terror Kovenant said:


> Please tell me how he is going to beat CroCop.
> 
> Will he outstrike him and KO him? Mir is not a kickboxer. JDS couldn't even KO Mirko and Mirko was landing plenty of counter shots. Mirko lost the first round against a very fast and technical striker in Pat Berry. Mir is neither of those. Mir has only shown basic boxing combinations on a slow Nog that stood directly infront of him. He showed a good counter punch on Kongo. Mirko has made a career of destroying people standing up. On paper, Mirko has the complete striking advantage.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I dont have the time to waste so Im going to copy and paste as you should already know this Terror.... he is better in almost every aspect of the game...He walked over Kongo who walked over Cro Cop and cuz Cro Cop beat Pat Berry that doesnt resurge his career even if he got sub of the night....Respect!




> _Frank Mir is not a great striker._
> 
> _Frank Mir doesnt have tremendous power._
> 
> ...


This^^^ was posted to me by E lit Er Ate....

I responded with this.....

_



You Sir, have no clue what your taking about and I cant help but correct you. Frank out pointed NOG and he opened that fight with this series in his combo's, just to use a current fight as referrence. Mir opened the round with this series of strikes.....if you think his combo's are weak you R crazy....

Click to expand...

_


> _Left head kick, followed by a right leg kick, to left jab, straight left, straight right, left head kick, immediately followed by a right hook. He then hit NOG with a left right straight combo, followed by another left and then a right uppercut. Just to follow that with a straight right. _
> 
> _The next series of strikes he threw in that fight was another straight right left combo, right uppercut, left hook, another left hook and then took NOG down._
> 
> _If you dont think Mir is going to put combo's like that together against Cro Cop your nuts!!! Watch fights and study fighters dude cuz you missed the entire evolution of Frank Mir's striking......just search using the search feature on the top right to search for the official pre post fight thread and read it. Mir owned NOG and it wasnt because of staph...._


There you have it....:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

it was a combo of staph and Nog slowing down as a fighter.


One fight is your big proof of great standup??

oh, and one punch that didnt really rock Kongo but knocked him down and off balance??


ok, 2 tkos in 18 fights, 5-4 in the last 9 fights, finished more times via TKO then he has finished ppl via TKO.

but yes, i dont study fights, i study entire careers.

you study fights, one fight, where he faced a guy who was hospitalized a week prior with serious staph. A guy who has never made an excuse in his entire career, who desperately wants a rematch cuz its so embarrassing to lose to Frank Mir that way.

You take one fight to make your case.

Ill take his entire career of medicore striking, low power, lack of footwork, not great headmovement and prone to giving up when getting tagged.

Highlighted by being tagged and finished by Mario Cruz and Brandon Vera but we cant forget the great back and forth battles with all time striking legends like Wes Simms, where Frank got his 1st (of only 2) TKOs.

but here is the best news flash.

Nog was outstruck by Timmy, Herring, Cain, CC, Barnett, Fedor, Ricco and thats just recently.

your acting like outstriking a staphed out Nog is the pinacle of striking excellence.

he didnt even finish him clean. He dropped the same combo 100x. But yes, he is an elite striker now.

Hopefully more elite strikers get TKO'd or KO'd in 1/3rd of the fights they have, like Frank does. That ELITE striking defense.

I do find it funny so many Mir supporters point to his motorcycle accident for losses.

But at the same time give no credit to Nogs staph. The irony is not lost on me.


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

*CroCop vs Mir, Dunham vs Sherk Bader vs Lil Nog*

I believe that CroCop is going to shock a lot of people with beating Mir, he looked fantastic in his last fight against Barry and he has a new out look on his career and is mentally there once again! CropCop by head kick knockout RND 2

Dunham vs Sherk: I believe that a lot of people are underestimating Dunham, we've seen what Edgar did to Sherk, but now we got a bigger, stronger guy going up against Sherk, Sherk looked good when he was on roids, but ever since then all his performances are lackluster and not that good as before I believe we'll see Dunham catch him with a punch and win by ground and pound. Dunham Rd 1 TKO

Bader vs Lil Nog: I think we'll see here that Baders Wrestling is going to play a major role in this fight. If you look at what Jason Brilz did to Lil Nog in his last fight and you see the difference between Brilz wrestling and Baders it's going to probably go to a decision assuming Lil Nog did not train well enough for this fight, we'll have to wait and see, but if Lil Nog did train for this fight, then Bader will most likely lose. Up in the air on this one! 

Well that's my picks what do you guys think?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

CroCop via flying gogoplata. :thumbsup:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Date: Sep 25, 2010
> Location: Indianapolis, Ind.
> Venue: Conseco Fieldhouse
> Broadcast: Pay-per-view and Spike TV
> ...


Wow, half think CroCop will win?? That surprises me...I would love to see a nice CC head kick KO, but I think it'll be a first round win by Mir.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> it was a combo of staph and Nog slowing down as a fighter.
> 
> 
> One fight is your big proof of great standup??
> ...


Again....a career ending injury that he was told by two independent doctors he would never fight again.....that stacks up to a week in the hospital, that is to this day never been actually cofirmed.....

Get real dude and come to the table with some real shit before you try to debate me...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably the toughest fight to call on the card , i picked Cro Cop on the belief that Mir will box with him , i think Frank is way to confident in his stand up for my liking i wouldnt bet on this fight because its a scary fight for both guys , Cro Cop on the ground isnt a slouch but he isnt on Mir's level so i would be worried for him in that area but I think for a Mir fan i would be worried if Frank thinks he can out strike Mirko , its not of the question but its not the smartest move , the only advantage in the stand up he has is his reach i think he less power and speed in his kicks and punches and throws a basic one two combination which Cro Cop will counter.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> mad


is it just me, or are you a tremendously big mir hater who can't even think objectively let alone post.


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ladies and Gentleman, Mirko's eye


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

who cleared him to fight and WHERE did tehy get to be a liscened practioner of medicine.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm...that was bad. Looks like his eye is healed up now though. 

Mirko is in really good shape weighing in at 227lbs. He's at his deadliest when's he quicker on his feet. Three rounds and it's lights out for Mir. First round is anybodies game...

I think Mirko is gonna take it!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Go Mirko


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

My brain says Mir but my heart is screaming WAR MR. FILIPOVIC!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's pretty hilarious that Mirko is favoured on this site.

Blind nuthuggery is awesome.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

war cro cop!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> It's pretty hilarious that Mirko is favoured on this site.
> 
> Blind nuthuggery is awesome.


i agree



xeberus said:


> war cro cop!


lol




WAR CRO COP!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Been gone a long time, sad to see the same idiots are around...

Embarrasing.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Mir will probably win. Faster, better grappler and has decent boxing but I'm hoping for a Mirko KO. I think Mir is overrated but he should have too much for Cro Cop.

More excited for Bader-Lil Nog if I'm being honest.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely Cro Cop will try and keep the fight standing, although i am convicned he could hold his own against Mire on the ground too. But then again, standing is where he wants this fight to be.
Mir will test his boxing early on, and if he feels it's not doing him any good, he will look for the clinch and the TD.

I am hoping for Cro Cop to catch Mir with a High-Kick, but he will feel vulnerable to a TD at that moment imo.
Still, i am dreaming about a signature High-Kick KO. :thumb02:
That's why i am picking Cro Cop with my heart, not my brain.
TKO.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Mirko looked a bit nervous in the locker room.
It's pretty crappy that he did not go to Holland this time around. 

I just hope he puts on a solid performance and showcases some of his potential. AND that he does not get seriously hurt from an arm or leg lock. . . .


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the fact CC comes out to Duran Duran


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

duran duran 

come on mirko prove me wrong pls


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

"The toughest Duran Duran fan in the world"

You gotta love Rogan =D


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, as much as I hate Duran Duran, I gotta say it takes some balls to come out to it.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

You gotta love the fact that in an MMA forum the last four posts have been about Duran Duran


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm also in the "I really hope I'm wrong" camp. I want Mirko to win but I think they are going to have lots of time to show a couple undercard fights after Mir wins this quickly.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont think the judges will get a chance to screw up on this fight..:thumb02:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Mir in under 2 minutes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn this is a tough fight to call, the stand up is closer than people make it out to be but the big thing to me is how Mir can set up his TD's and how much he has worked on his wrestling because his TD's have never been stellar and Cro Cop has good TD's. I think that Mir is gonna eventually get that TD and with Cro Cop taking the fight on short notice he is bound to get tired which will work to Mir's advantage. If Mir can put CC against the cage and work for the TD he is likely to wear CC down and eventually get the TD.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I like both fighters, so I won't be upset either way.

Still... how can anyone not be pulling for Mirko? War Cro Cop.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I really hope Mir wins this...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I like both fighters, so I won't be upset either way.
> 
> Still... how can anyone not be pulling for Mirko? War Cro Cop.


I am pulling for Mir, I mean Mir is constantly trying to improve, getting big didn't work but at least he is trying something while I feel like CC is in cruise control at this point in his career.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on KO em crocop!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Crocop with his usual kick tpo the balls


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

If Frank wasn't the piece of garbage that he is he would have at least took on Jr Dos Santos.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I honestly see no way Mir loses this fight. Would LMFAO if it went to the judges.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

footodors said:


> Crocop with his usual kick tpo the balls


Huh, so Mir does have balls.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Mir has lost 2 out of his last 3 fights, why would he fight a guy who is due for a title shot? He hasn't earned a fight with Dos Santos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jaycalgary said:


> If Frank wasn't the piece of garbage that he is he would have at least took on Jr Dos Santos.


When was he supposed to fight JDS and why would JDS who is next in line for a title shot want to fight a guy who right now is a long way off being 1-2 in his last 3 fights.?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

man towards the end of the round if i were mirko id be throwing head kicks like they were candy


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir had Cro Cop against the fence for like 2 minutes.

10-8 Mir.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Frank is just awful at wrestling


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mir is just gonna keep grinding on CC against the cage till CC gets tired and slow and becomes easier to TD.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

if mir could only kiss CC when he was against the fence, we'd have a man love session on our hands ;D


----------



## SavageXsam (May 14, 2010)

mir wins by ud


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why is Herb Dean separating them? Doesn't he realize that Mir is doing the single most devastating thing in MMA?

He was holding him against the fence for God's sake!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CC needs to punish Mir for trying thsoe TD's. Mir is just throwing the same combo over and over and charging in against the cage.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Rogans right, this is like sparring! c'mon CC.. unleash a kick flush on Mirs head.


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

This is such an exciting fight....


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Chael should slip Mirko some testosterone, maybe he'd get his killer instinct back.


----------



## SavageXsam (May 14, 2010)

Hahaah They Were Litteraly Standing In Front Of Each Other Doing Nothing


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Why is Herb Dean separating them? Doesn't he realize that Mir is doing the single most devastating thing in MMA?
> 
> He was holding him against the fence for God's sake!


like it or not its winning the fight right now. :dunno:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF are they both doing? Seriously, this has got to be among the worst fight strategies I've seen in a while.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Crocop makes everyone look bad. But he looks bad too.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay mirko enough of following these rules crap, go for the balls and get the KO in a following flurry and soccer kicks :thumb02:


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Meathead would beat either of these bums.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Leg kick! Leg kick! Leg kick! Goddamnit! Throw a goddamn kick!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

aerius said:


> WTF are they both doing? Seriously, this has got to be among the worst fight strategies I've seen in a while.


Are you drunk? Mir was holding him against the cage!

Perfect winning formula.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

they having a bloody chat up against the cage?!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mirrrrrrko

Do Something


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Gyser said:


> they having a bloody chat up against the cage?!


well they gotta sweet talk a bit before they start rounding bases


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

nice sparring


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

why the **** are they talking during clinches. . .


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol, Goldie said "The good thing is there is only 2 minutes left".....not good when your color commentator says something like that.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

"The good news is this fight is going to be over in 2 minutes"

Gold.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Lesnar and Carwin crushed Mir's balls.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Omggggggggggg Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

holy shit what happened there?!


----------



## SavageXsam (May 14, 2010)

Lmfao Ktfo


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow.......


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, Mir is one of my favorite fighters, but this fight is horrible.

WTF!!.. JUST AS I WAS POSTING THIS! What a suprise!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, finally! Not the guy I wanted to win but that was a pretty mean knee right there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow 12 pages for a main event fight is that a low or something?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rogan-
"If I were at home I'd be going for some chips right now."

Goldburger-
"Good news, only two minutes left..."


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Just garbage main event. Please Cro Cop just retire.

Also.

Mur sucks at wrestling still.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe Mir will get his mojo back!


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

That was one of the most pathetic "fights" ive ever seen. There was some collusion going on there


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oh crap the fight is over?

i switched over to the golf channel for a bit :confused05:

(jk nice ko for mir)


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cro-cop might as well retire if he's getting tentative about throwing kicks!?!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh well...


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

what we learned. . . cro cop needs to retire and mir will never be a champ again


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

that whole fight felt awkward... shitty shitty fight...


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Only an a hole would wear a shirt of himself on it.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

my opinion of Mir is about the same.

i will say his standup has raised a level from pathetic to bad.

he still stinks imo


CC just needs to retire.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cro Cop really should of retired with the Barry win.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it me or would anyone else rather watch anderson silva dance around for 5 rounds than watch a fight like that again?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

WTF was that?
Mir's ego is going to explode now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it just me or did they look like they were having a chat against the cage at one point.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Is it me or would anyone else rather watch anderson silva dance around for 5 rounds than watch a fight like that again?


i do not like the answer to this question


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Is it just me or did they look like they were having a chat against the cage at one point.


I thought they were going to make out.


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Is it just me or did they look like they were having a chat against the cage at one point.


they talked the whole fight lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a very good showing by either man. Not at all. Despite the ending.

Cro Cop vs. Mark Hunt, so Mirko can at least go out on a win and not a KTFO.

Frank Mir vs. I don't know, nor do I care. He's better than what he gave us tonight. Akin to Silva dancing like a fool.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Weak show...
I thought UFC 118 was better than this one:thumbsdown:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

pokemonzombie said:


> what we learned. . . cro cop needs to retire and mir will never be a champ again


Yep. I wonder who Mir is going to get matched up with next...loser of Cain/Lesnar?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That was just awful. I was dead wrong about that fight. Cc is done and needs to retire. Mir needs to learn how to be aggressive


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man if Mir had not KO CC, i would have gave the decision to crocop for Mir being just shit.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I think this is what happens when you have two fighters trying to avoid each others strengths, and in doing so try not to lose rather than win.

Quite frankly though, you knew once either guy connected with anything flush it was going to be over. At least it had a finish, because a decision after that would have been garbage.

Cro Cop was far too timid with his kicks, and Mir's cardio still stinks (he was far more tired than Cro Cop).

Mir really should just drop down to LHW or drop more weight for speed/cardio because his size had ZERO advantage in that fight, and against Cain, Brock, or Carwin it'll only work against him as they're all stronger, and he wont have the strength or cardio to last long.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I saw that too toxic and I could hear them saying something about the ground but couldnt make it out.

Few things I noticed during the whole ppv though

What was up with all the booing?I heard booing the entire ppv....very disrespectful in where indy? 

Also what was up with Frank Mir's photo? Looked like someone came up behind him and scared him haha.

Plus what was up with the tape on his feet...I always notice frank having weird tape in places at all his fights...what was the point of the foot tape?

I thought the fight was damn boring......Mirko did nothing and you can tell he is done and was just fighting for that supposed FAT paycheck.

Mir has got to do something he was too afraid to do anything and he looked huge compared to Mirko.

Overall boring fight from two fighters I really like to watch.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Freiermuth said:


> Yep. I wonder who Mir is going to get matched up with next...loser of Cain/Lesnar?


 midaswell plan his funeral.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Mir vs. Nelson next?

CC to retire? who knows,


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Rogan was funny:
"there must be a silent agreement to keep the aggression to a minimum."


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I still like to see cc in the ufc he may not be a title ocntender but he can bang with B class talent in HW. It would be eye candy to just watch him fight lesser talent.


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I still like to see cc in the ufc he may not be a title ocntender but he can bang with B class talent in HW. It would be eye candy to just watch him fight lesser talent.


please don't turn cro cop into the saku of the ufc


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bad fight. but it looked like cro cop has a new buddy.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> midaswell plan his funeral.


Haha, I don't like Mir's chances vs either of them but I gotta think he's going to fight a high profile opponent.



Gyser said:


> Mir vs. Nelson next?
> 
> CC to retire? who knows,


Nelson is set for Carwin I believe, would love to see Nelson/Mir though if the UFC switched it up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

shit fight, guillard fight was disappointing too, bader fight was ok, lytle fight was pretty cool, and the dunham fight was sick and FOTN IMO


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Frank Mir vs. I don't know, nor do I care. He's better than what he gave us tonight. Akin to Silva dancing like a fool.


Frank Mir vs Motorcycle, the rematch. 

I dunno man, I think at least Silva puts on a class for a few seconds and then proceeds to do his best Michael Jackson impression. This whole fight was boring, even the KO was Meh. 

It really sucks because this card was really shaping up to be the best in a while, in spite of all the poor judging.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> Nelson is set for Carwin I believe, would love to see Nelson/Mir though if the UFC switched it up.


WTF do they hate roy nelson that much? Carwin is going to kill him no lie.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha and Crocop still made a million $$!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Ares Caesar said:


> I think this is what happens when you have two fighters trying to avoid each others strengths, and in doing so try not to lose rather than win.
> 
> Quite frankly though, you knew once either guy connected with anything flush it was going to be over. At least it had a finish, because a decision after that would have been garbage.
> 
> Cro Cop was far too timid with his kicks, and Mir's cardio still stinks (he was far more tired than Cro Cop).


Agreed. It should've been obvious after the 1st round that Mir's takedowns were not a threat, so Cro Cop should've opened up with the kicks and just kicked the crap out of Mir's legs and then set him up for a head kick. But all he did was keep looking for a left straight for whatever reason and when that's the only strike he throws it's not going to get through. Seriously, if we had the Cro Cop from the Pat Barry fight step in he would've creamed Mir.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> WTF do they hate roy nelson that much? Carwin is going to kill him no lie.


I know, from JDS to Carwin...can't ever say Roy ducks fights lol.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

monkey024 said:


> Yeah I saw that too toxic and I could hear them saying something about the ground but couldnt make it out.
> 
> Few things I noticed during the whole ppv though
> 
> ...


Part of the problem was that Frank was ONLY using his striking to close distance and get the takedown, and because of it, Cro Cop was way too afraid to throw a kick and get taken down, especially since the fight was so close that 1 takedown would have been the decider on the scorecard.

I think Cro Cop should have thrown more body kicks upwards (Fedor style) that work better for avoiding takedowns because of the speed and direction providing more damage if a guy comes in for the double/single leg takedown. 

This reminded me A LOT of the Couture vs Vera fight... far too much. I think it just established what we all knew already;

Mirko = Amazing TDD with devastating striking but in the UFC the wrestling game is too important to be a standing guy only, which means unless he's willing to risk getting taken down and throw some kicks, he'll always lose via decision because of his timidity.

Mir = Improved striking, garbage cardio, poor wrestling, great BJJ. Until Mir can find a body weight that suits his cardio abilities, and simply try to develop a better ground game because he'll never be good enough to avoid getting taken down by the top wrestlers so his only chance is to continue improving striking(which he has done) and just accept that he cant avoid the takedown and become an even better submission guy off his back.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Why does Crocop turn fights into love fests with talking, glove touching, etc.?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

footodors said:


> Why does Crocop turn fights into love fests with talking, glove touching, etc.?


Cause he has been a bad ass for so long that the ufc has turned him soft. He said it during the barry fight he loves the media now etc.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Cause he has been a bad ass for so long that the ufc has turned him soft. He said it during the barry fight he loves the media now etc.


everyone who was good in pride doesnt translate well to ufc, big nog is pretty meh, cro cop is 4-4, wandy i love him but he is hit and miss, dan henderson was meh


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

what the hell was that, one of the worst main event's of the year, cro cop is no longer the man he used to be, he should go back to japan and fight in a ring, his style is better suited to a ring. who still watches mir and thinks wow someday that man will leave a legacy in this sport, after tonight i never want to see him a main event again


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

footodors said:


> Why does Crocop turn fights into love fests with talking, glove touching, etc.?


Not every guy who competes in MMA wants to actually hurt a guy(at least permanently), its about simply seeing if you're good enough and what your abilities can do (to some guys). 

Cro Cop USED to fight because he loved competing and wanted to be the best, and as we saw after he entered the UFC he had lost a lot of that desire to fight and be the best. Tonight showed he has not regained that hunger, and is more collecting paychecks and hoping he can win, but not really being concerned if he does one way or the other.

Mir was simply beating a dead dog, the clinch-to-cage-to-double was NOT working, and he kept trying the SAME thing over and over and over and all it was doing was wearing him out. He should have simply stuck with the dirty boxing he was using in the first clinch engagement for a round (and TOTALLY avoided even trying to take him down) so the takedown would be less obvious in the second and third rounds, and would have had more chance. Instead he KEPT TRYING THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER and obviously Mirko quickly realized all he had to do was keep the double underhooks and Mir's caveman approach to takedowns wouldnt work. 

Styles make fights... sometimes poor ones.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Only good one is Rmapage


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Mir finished like he always does. The haters are out in droves of course because everyone hates Mir for whatever ******* reason but he neutralized and then finished because he's a better fighter. 

Also his standup is legit. I don't know how many more times people can discount Mir's standup. The shit works.

And one more thing, Mir actually had a good gameplan. His gameplan's are notoriously crap so I'm glad to see that out of him.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a little shocked at how that knee put CC out. Maybe the punishment from Barry took his chin. I don't know why he was so timid. I would have rather seen him get KO trying to wreck Mir instead of getting KOd doing nothing. 


Coldcall, you win.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

usernamewoman said:


> what the hell was that, one of the worst main event's of the year, cro cop is no longer the man he used to be, he should go back to japan and fight in a ring, his style is better suited to a ring. who still watches mir and thinks wow someday that man will leave a legacy in this sport, after tonight i never want to see him a main event again


I think Cro Cop should simply go back to K-1. He has become SO AFRAID of getting taken down that he doesnt unleash his boneshattering kicks. You CANNOT be a standup guy and simply try to avoid being taken down at all costs, you wont win. If you want to standup you have to risk getting taken down in hopes that your risks will pay off because your strikes, if landed, will potentially end the fight.

In the second round Mirko hardly even tried to strike and every time Mir closed in he simply pushed him away, rather than throwing a HARD kick either to a leg, body, or head. He should have just tried to make Mir pay for even closing on him, instead of just avoiding him altogether. 

I'll say it again, both guys tried not to lose, rather than fighting to win. 

The Lytle vs Serra fight and Duhnam vs Sherk fight were much better examples of guys trying to win a fight, than hoping not to lose.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ares Caesar said:


> I think Cro Cop should simply go back to K-1. He has become SO AFRAID of getting taken down that he doesnt unleash his boneshattering kicks. You CANNOT be a standup guy and simply try to avoid being taken down at all costs, you wont win. If you want to standup you have to risk getting taken down in hopes that your risks will pay off because your strikes, if landed, will potentially end the fight.
> 
> In the second round Mirko hardly even tried to strike and every time Mir closed in he simply pushed him away, rather than throwing a HARD kick either to a leg, body, or head. He should have just tried to make Mir pay for even closing on him, instead of just avoiding him altogether.
> 
> ...


Exactly my sentiments. Damn disappointing yet alone a KO by a non-striker. What is the world coming to...lolz!


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I've always been a huge Mirko fan, as you can see by my avatar, but he seriously really needs to hang it up now.


----------



## Dhaeraow (Apr 23, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> I've always been a huge Mirko fan, as you can see by my avatar, but he seriously really needs to hang it up now.


Cro Cop needs to say thanks for the time I was with UFC. Leave and be done with it. I think he said in an interview that his family is 'set for life' (meaning $$$), he would go around making appearances, etc. 

Dana needs to tell him thanks bro for coming over, you are a class act and a professional. You will always be thought of in that way.

Dana "CYA at the fights"


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

sworddemon said:


> I've always been a huge Mirko fan, as you can see by my avatar, but he seriously really needs to hang it up now.


I dont think thats necessarily the problem. Its a total mentality thing. Mirko just needs to realize his striking is the ONLY thing that is going to WIN a fight, not him avoiding getting taken down for 3 rounds. 

I thought Mirko looked good health wise, and clearly Mir didnt expect him to be so hard to take down, but at some point Mirko HAD to realize he wasnt winning the fight by simply avoiding getting put on his back, and that is when the kicks should have started coming out with a vicious fury that made Mir think twice about even getting kicked. 

Its not that he CANT win anymore, its that he isnt trying to win, he's just trying not to lose.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I've always been a fan of Mir, and for a long time I hated cro cop. I never saw but highligts of the old cro cop and seeing things in the present is far more important to me. I always hated cro cop because I could tell the Gonzago head lick, or the cage heavily affected cro cop mentally, therefor effecting his performance.

After the Barry fight cro cop really won me over...that was a beautiful display of MMA during and after the fight. However, somethig in the back of my mind always told me that all that was more of a petition to Dana by Mirko. Saying: See, they love me Dana, how much is that worth? In my opinion...the latter was true.

Never in the 3 years I've been watching mma "live" never have I been so uninterested in a knockout. It was pretty much the first significant thing thrown besides mirko's testing jabs. I'm sure if that was thrown in the first round, Mir would be gaining more fans right about now. Mirko got just what he deserved though, a brutal KO for not coming to fight. I could see Mirko being the next main event fighter cut since mark Coleman, and I wouldn't care. Though I suspect he will hang it up and bow out gracefully after a disgraceful KO.

As for Mir, I'm no longer a fan. Do you guys remember Mir vs Nogeuria? Mir Vs Kongo? And you're telling me that Mir was afraid to strike wih Cro Cop? Mir had taken some massive beatings, especially the last one with carwin so it deinitely showed he wanted a win. Mir outmuscled mirko, but in the heavyweight division I think we all realize how far that's going to get him. Mir's next fight should open up the PPV.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Mirko's problem here was that he was 95% focused on tdd and didn't try and strike. He did a great job stopping takedowns (you watch and there were several times when Mir tried to change levels and go for the td when they were agaist the cage) but that's about it. Mirko is a phenomenal kick boxer and that's what he needs to do now.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I think Mirko's problem here was that he was 95% focused on tdd and didn't try and strike. He did a great job stopping takedowns (you watch and there were several times when Mir tried to change levels and go for the td when they were agaist the cage) but that's about it. Mirko is a phenomenal kick boxer and that's what he needs to do now.


Thats basically the story of the fight. Mirko only concerned with defense against the takedown, not actually inflicting damage upon Mir (I understand looking for openings, but come on!) and Mir not actually trying to use his striking for a finish, but merely to close distance for the takedown (which he failed miserably in securing), and then just got lucky with a knee out of nowhere in the last couple minutes of the fight that probably suggested to Mirko thats what he should have been trying to do to Mir the previous 13 minutes of the fight. 

summation= 2 guys trying not to lose rather than win.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought the fight made Mir look bad and CC look worse.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

For better or for worse, this will probably make Mir think he's a better striker and get pummeled again. I'm beginning to see a pattern here.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Mir is the greatest striker of strikers.....


i just get excited thinking about the awesome display of striking versatility, accuracy and power everytime Frank Mir fights. The gifted boxing, the subtle karate, the forceful wrestling all in perfect unison.

The evolution of MMA striking is within our generations grasp!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Weird fight basically looked like both guys were really weary of eachothers strengths and kept negating eachothers attempts at offense. At least there was a finish though because I don't really see how you even score that fight.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

And again Mirko's killer instinct is nowhere to be found. Relaxed, smiling, socializing with Frank. It's a fight for foecks sake! He needs to find this (pic) aggression again to be able to compete at the top. But sadly it doesn't look like it's there anymore.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Frank's been my favourite fighter for years now. Obviously wasnt his greatest performance but you have to give him credit for finishing the fight.

He was controlling the octagon for the whole fight and pushing the action. As some people have pointed out Mirko was just focused on stuffing the takedown and weathering mir's punches. 

Cro Cop was the main reason the fight was so boring in my opinion, he was all defence and no offense.

Mir can still be a contender in the division, however i doubt he'd pull out a victory against a lesnar, dos santos or carwin ever again.

Id like to see Mir vs Cain assuming that Brock beats cain. Or Frank could fight the winner of Gonzaga and Schaub. Also Big country would make for a good fight


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Gabe Gonzaga took Cro Cop Soul . 
Honestly it looked like Cro Cop only came for a nice pay day . sad I know .


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Ares Caesar said:


> Thats basically the story of the fight. Mirko only concerned with defense against the takedown, not actually inflicting damage upon Mir (I understand looking for openings, but come on!) and Mir not actually trying to use his striking for a finish, but merely to close distance for the takedown (which he failed miserably in securing), and then just got lucky with a knee out of nowhere in the last couple minutes of the fight that probably suggested to Mirko thats what he should have been trying to do to Mir the previous 13 minutes of the fight.


Indeed. When there aren't any openings, Mirko needs to _create_ them by dishing out some offence, causing damage, and putting Mir off his gameplan. The best example in recent fights would be what Shogun did to Machida, before Shogun, no one could hit Machida because he was too fast and controlled the range too well. Then Shogun came in, kicked the crap out of his legs, and messed up his movement and style of fighting.

If Cro Cop had thrown a bunch of leg kicks and body kicks at Mir, it would freakin' hurt for one thing and after he does it a few times it would slow Mir down and get him to start dropping his hand every time it looks like Cro Cop's setting up for a kick. Once he's got Mir trained that way he's wide open for a head kick.

But he didn't do that. At all.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, I hated to see Mirko get KOed like this. Especially against a sluggish Mir. 

At least I won my bet, that's gonna make me smile.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just thought of something. 

Wanderlei, Jens Pulver and Mirko are all suffering from the same issues more with the latter two. 

All three were fearless and attacked with fury. The "Axe Murderer" mentality is still there, but certainly nowhere near the Pride days. Jens has become soft and the same goes for Mirko. When was the last time you saw Mirko become buddies with a fighter inside or outside the cage or ring. Mirko was trained to be a killer. Now that he has a family, made his money, add in a couple of bad losses...he really started to teeter off. He needs to see a damn sports psychologist. It pains me. He could have easily taken out Mir yesterday. My God...Josh Barnett, and Fedor are way better fighters and Mirko handled himself well and even beat Barnett 3x. 

I think everyone who is a Mirko fan needs to write him an email to say..."what the hell is up?." Man up and fight. At least Chuck Liddell comes out to fight.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

Duplicate post of what I posted in some thread bellow, but this is the right thread to do so. Mirko finally spoke to croatian media on the fight, and the insight what they talked during the clinch. He said the gameplan was to wait for the 3rd round to attack, but the knee ruined that, and he's so mad he'd rather hang himself for that. And that he came into octagon weighing only 100 kg (lost 6 kilos on his way to America, had a cold), so given the all other circumstances, thinks he surprisingly, had a chance to finish Mir, before the knee happened.
On their little chat in the clinch:
"- I told him "let's go in the middle and have a proper fight" Mir replied: "I won't. Let's go down to the floor". And I said: "OK, if I'm on top". And he said "than we stay here".


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Mir beat a gun shy Mirko with a lucky knee in the midst of what can generously be called a sluggish offense. 

It was what I thought it would be.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mir was sluggish.....so hopefully this makes all the Cro Cop crazies FINALLY realize that its over for Mirko, I loved the dude when he was schooling people but that time is over.....accept it and move on to another fighter!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

true. 

aslong as the Mir fans acknowledge his standup is medicore at best?? That knee was pure fluke, more like a knee lift than an actually well timed and well thrown knee.

deal??


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont need to make any deals.....one was going to win and one wasn't. Mir's stand up has vastly improved, he may have been sluggish in the fight, perhaps from dropping all that mass he put on for Carwin and Brock, but Cro Cop was never going to win this fight......Im not psychic, he just wasn't and when you get to the point you can identify obvious fights then we can agree on things......but I wont acknowlege his striking as mediocre after the way his opponent was described as such a great striker....Mir finished the fight....PERIOD!! I enjoyed the opportunity...:thumbsup:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Pleasure doing bussines with you, Bobby! :thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> everyone who was good in pride doesnt translate well to ufc, big nog is pretty meh, cro cop is 4-4, wandy i love him but he is hit and miss, dan henderson was meh


Shogun?Anderson?Gomi?Rampage?


They havent translated well being that 3 of have been champions and 2 still are.....................


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i agree, Mirs standup has improved.

it went from bad to medicore.

i do think his head movement is good.

either way, i didnt really think CC would win anyways, he has shown he doesnt want to fight since the Gonzaga fight.

Mir will get smoked in his next fight if he has to face somebody ranked higher than him. He just isnt that good flat out. Still a one dimensional BJJ guy imo

now he seems to be forgetting what brought him to the dance, he will be the BJJ Sean Sherk soon, standing when he should be trying to get the fight down asap.


then again, he was trying to get the fight down asap, his wrestling is just that bad.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i agree, Mirs standup has improved.
> 
> it went from bad to medicore.
> 
> ...


Now that you have been proven wrong you didnt really think cro cop would win....you your a chump.....pathetic posts like these make people shy from threads that you attend....Seriously, get a freaking clue, you can buy one pretty cheap now days. You certainly have proven you know shit about fighting...your hate for Mir shadows any good the man can do so take your personal hate for the guy and shove it.....have an excellent day as well....

@ Bobby....thanks for the credits budit always hurts takin them from a BadBoy member but....:confused05:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

wow, where did i say Cro Cop would win??

hell, i bet credits on 4 fights, but not on that one.... why??

lol, petty insults, why?? you seem like you think your some internet hero of predictions?? lol


ty, i find your post enjoyable in its juvenile arrogance.

all my posts just said Mir isnt that good and his striking is VASTLY overrated, that was PRE FIGHT i said that.


I think the fight showcased exactly what i was talking about.

The real lions at HW would have torn apart that timid shell of CC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> @ Bobby....thanks for the credits budit always hurts takin them from a BadBoy member but....:confused05:


I will get them back don't worry


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I will get them back don't worry


Once you pay me for Brock and the other bet we have, cant remember right now!!!! LOl...23 million credits I now have 50k....I love it!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Once you pay me for Brock and the other bet we have, cant remember right now!!!! LOl...23 million credits I now have 50k....I love it!!!!:thumb02:


Don't forget about the Diaz/Noons fight my friend^^

So how many credits does swptleg still have from you?? If I count right you need a 100k to pay me back lol^^


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't forget about the Diaz/Noons fight my friend^^
> 
> So how many credits does swptleg still have from you?? If I count right you need a 100k to pay me back lol^^


 
I donated all mine to her......I was down to like 150k that I sent her, she can do as she pleases with them any bankroll I need I got the Chocolate in black I can talk to, he gots my back.....:thumbsup:


----------

